# Which eyeshadows would you recommend that are high pigmented but good price?



## FamusLady (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Guys

Can you advise me in which eyeshadows i should purchase. I have a pallet with 64 colours which says on the cover Mac but i have a feeling it is not a genuine mac pallet! No matter how much i put on it doesnt seem to be that pigmented.

Can you advise me on cost efficient but quality eyeshadows pls.

I also use mac paint primer before applying, is that all i need before applying my eyeshadow?

Thank you


----------



## internetchick (Sep 7, 2012)

MAC does not make a 64 color palette. That is a fake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What price range are you looking for? Do you have a preference for loose or powder eyeshadows? I am not clear what you mean by MAC Paint Primer. Are you using a Paint Pot or a Paint (in the metal tube)? Neither one is officially a primer.


----------



## Chesleigh (Sep 7, 2012)

I use Almay intense i-color (the one for smokey eyes). I got it at Walmart for right around $5, and I absolutely love it. I initially was worried that it was a little too dark, but if you blend it well, it looks awesome. I don't even wear eyeliner with it, because it looks really good on its own (with mascara, of course!). I have used a lot of Mac cosmetics, and I like them a lot, but they are a bit pricey for broke college kids like myself, and my Almay eyeshadow is my new number one eyeshadow that is very pigmented.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 7, 2012)

I like Saucebox Cosmetics. She doesn't have a huge spectrum of colors in her palettes at this time however the cost for the amount you get is really generous. The colors, texture and finish on her shadows are comparable to Sugarpill (whom I also love).

As for Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C the palette you bought is a fake - as mentioned above - never buy Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C from any site but their's or Macy's. Is the eye primer you're using Prep + Prime Eye or Prep + Prime Vibrancy?


----------



## Tyari (Sep 7, 2012)

there's so much to choose when it comes to highly pigmented eyeshadows at a good price. Coastal Scents has several palettes that offer tons of shades for very cheap. They also have individual eyeshadows called Hot Pots that are very pigmented (I have a bunch of them) and they're only $1.99 each. They offer close to 300 shades! Then there's NYX and I have a lot of their shadows too and I love them, you can find NYX at Ulta. Ulta also has a house brand of cosmetics and I really like their eyeshadows too. HTH!


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MAC does not make a 64 color palette. That is a fake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What price range are you looking for? Do you have a preference for loose or powder eyeshadows? I am not clear what you mean by MAC Paint Primer. Are you using a Paint Pot or a Paint (in the metal tube)? Neither one is officially a primer.


 Its the Paint in the Metalic Tube. I dont really have a price range, but i dont do makeup on a professional level so just the best for my money! I prefer the pressed eyeshadows rather than loose. Thank you


----------



## Tyari (Sep 8, 2012)

Also Wet N Wild has awesome individual shadows for $1.99/ea.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

There's so many options.. Coastal Scents, BH Cosmetics, Nyx, Urban Decay, ELF, Sugarpill... There's a lot of options, from low end to high end. Are you thinking of online orders or going to a store? There's a few palettes here on MuT that ladies have swatched, to give you an idea of pigmentation on some of the brands mentioned.


----------



## studiomakeup (Sep 8, 2012)

Have you tried costal scents they are pretty decent. A great one from the store would be Rimmel they have a lot of pigment.

If you apply powder shadows wet to dry the color comes up much stronger.

Krylon makes a face and body paint called Aqua color and they have great day glow colors.


----------



## apriwolf (Sep 8, 2012)

I highly recommend *Miliani *eye shadows for high pigmentation and great cost. I am in love with their *Paint Palette*. It is really intense. Also, Coastal Scents but then again Coastal Scents uses pre made from China shadows that you can get from ebay, Amazon or other places online that are label-less and they are the exact same thing, only cheaper and still highly pigmented. Seach for 120, 88 or 28 neutral palette and you will find them. Another option is *Maybelline Color Stay Tattoo 24hr pots*. They are amazing for everything from base, main and overlay shadows.

I would not recommend ELF or Wet and Wild for staying power or pigmentation. Sorry that you got a fake that really sucks! I have been doing a series of how to catch fakes on my youtube just for Urban Decay Palettes cause I was sent fakes (and was pissed about it)!


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi

Im probably thinking online, as i dont know where to go for them and i am based in the UK. Which do you rate the best?


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There's so many options.. Coastal Scents, BH Cosmetics, Nyx, Urban Decay, ELF, Sugarpill... There's a lot of options, from low end to high end. Are you thinking of online orders or going to a store? There's a few palettes here on MuT that ladies have swatched, to give you an idea of pigmentation on some of the brands mentioned.


 Hi

Im probably thinking online, as i dont know where to go for them and i am based in the UK. Which do you rate the best?


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mickdraggen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I highly recommend *Miliani *eye shadows for high pigmentation and great cost. I am in love with their *Paint Palette*. It is really intense. Also, Coastal Scents but then again Coastal Scents uses pre made from China shadows that you can get from ebay, Amazon or other places online that are label-less and they are the exact same thing, only cheaper and still highly pigmented. Seach for 120, 88 or 28 neutral palette and you will find them. Another option is *Maybelline Color Stay Tattoo 24hr pots*. They are amazing for everything from base, main and overlay shadows.
> 
> I would not recommend ELF or Wet and Wild for staying power or pigmentation. Sorry that you got a fake that really sucks! I have been doing a series of how to catch fakes on my youtube just for Urban Decay Palettes cause I was sent fakes (and was pissed about it)!


 Thank you thats so helpful. Will look ion Miliani


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm among the few who is not a Milani fan on some of their shadows. I bought in Vegas three shadows that I wanted to see if were comparable to Sugarpill - two of three I've swatched here on MUT - and the colors are lack luster compared to Sugarpill or even Saucebox. Some Milani products are great - their eyeliners - but I'm just not a fan of their shadows.


----------



## yoru (Sep 8, 2012)

I LOVE Wet n' Wild! When I have no idea what eyeshadow to wear I grab my wet n' wild trio. Great staying power for 8+ hours (with a great primer)

And I am a crying baby, so it pass my tear test as well. I've cried for almost 15 minutes non stop and my eye makeup didn't smudge or run a bit.

It's probably the best eyeshadow you can get for the price you are paying (I got it BOGO free so it's around $1.5+tax)


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mickdraggen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would not recommend ELF or Wet and Wild for staying power or pigmentation. Sorry that you got a fake that really sucks! I have been doing a series of how to catch fakes on my youtube just for Urban Decay Palettes cause I was sent fakes (and was pissed about it)!


 ELF is hit and miss but Wet n Wild palettes are usually good at a fantastic price. I still adore my Sandcastle palette and have used more than half of it.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm among the few who is not a Milani fan on some of their shadows. I bought in Vegas three shadows that I wanted to see if were comparable to Sugarpill - two of three I've swatched here on MUT - and the colors are lack luster compared to Sugarpill or even Saucebox. Some Milani products are great - their eyeliners - but I'm just not a fan of their shadows.


 I am only so so on Milani eyeshadows too. I have one palette that was really pigmented so I bought more and they were just ok.


----------



## drugstorebeauty (Sep 9, 2012)

i like the rimmel london trios and the wet n wild trios. the wet n wilds are highly pigmented. also, i've noticed depending on the color that the cover girl single eye shadow can be very pigmented as well.


----------



## Thecakepie (Sep 9, 2012)

Another thing to keep in mind is that you can make any eyeshadow more pigmented by starting with a white base (*NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk* does a great job).

Depending on how oily your skin is you may need to prime your eyes first before layering like that or else you'll have a big mess, but a great white base will make your color pop even if you buy a pretty cheap brand (it can't cure chalky-ness though).


----------



## apriwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ELF is hit and miss but Wet n Wild palettes are usually good at a fantastic price. I still adore my Sandcastle palette and have used more than half of it.
> 
> I am only so so on Milani eyeshadows too. I have one palette that was really pigmented so I bought more and they were just ok.


 It sucks that the Sandcastle one is discontinued I would have snapped it up if it was like you say. I wonder if I can find it on ebay?


----------



## apriwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Thecakepie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that you can make any eyeshadow more pigmented by starting with a white base (*NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk* does a great job).
> 
> Depending on how oily your skin is you may need to prime your eyes first before layering like that or else you'll have a big mess, but a great white base will make your color pop even if you buy a pretty cheap brand (it can't cure chalky-ness though).


 Also, for oily-ness if you use a super thin layer of Milk of Magnes on your lid then a primer it makes a world of difference! But only the thinnest of layers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mickdraggen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sucks that the Sandcastle one is discontinued I would have snapped it up if it was like you say. I wonder if I can find it on ebay?


Probably, they have everything there lol


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow hank you guys, there really is alot to choose from. One more thing though, do you know if any of these are available in the UK as thats where i am. Im guessing they are but if you know for definite how i can access them please let me know.

Thank you again x


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There's so many options.. Coastal Scents, BH Cosmetics, Nyx, Urban Decay, ELF, Sugarpill... There's a lot of options, from low end to high end. Are you thinking of online orders or going to a store? There's a few palettes here on MuT that ladies have swatched, to give you an idea of pigmentation on some of the brands mentioned.


 I will be mainly buying online, im in the uk and a bit unsure where to buy them from


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mickdraggen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, for oily-ness if you use a super thin layer of Milk of Magnes on your lid then a primer it makes a world of difference! But only the thinnest of layers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ive ordered the Nyx milk pencil, ive heard alot about that. Which primers are best as i do have oily skin. THank you


----------



## SarahNull (Sep 18, 2012)

I personally love BH Cosmetics palettes. I am surprised how pigmented the shadows are and how amazing the color pay off is. They are the best value, if you are leaning towards inexpensive, yet great quality.


----------



## FamusLady (Oct 11, 2012)

I ended up investing in sleek pallets for now! I really like them seem really pigmented and i have had a good play with them. I did a tutorial using them. I far from professional but still had a go. Id love any tips on improvement if you dont mind


----------



## suenotto (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, believe it, Wet-n-Wild shadows are really nice.


----------



## Ebonyqueen49 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wet N Wild and Sleek makeup.


----------



## Ebonyqueen49 (Oct 12, 2012)

Also, Wet N Wild have a lot of Mac dupes. Sleek makeup is in the UK. You can find them in Super Drug.


----------



## FamusLady (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ebonyqueen49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also, Wet N Wild have a lot of Mac dupes. Sleek makeup is in the UK. You can find them in Super Drug.


 Can you buy Wet &amp; Wild in the UK? I need to try them, ive heard so much good about it


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FamusLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ebonyqueen49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also, Wet N Wild have a lot of Mac dupes. Sleek makeup is in the UK. You can find them in Super Drug.
> ...


----------



## FamusLady (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What about Boots? Have you checked there?


 No i haven't! Will give there a go. THank you


----------



## Ebonyqueen49 (Oct 13, 2012)

You can by them on Amazon.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2012)

She's right. Also available on Amazon UK.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&amp;field-keywords=wet+n+wild (not a referral/affiliate link)


----------



## BLee (Oct 15, 2012)

Inglots...they are in the UK. AND you pick your colors that you like. Its the Freedom System. HTH


----------

